# Acorn squash stuffed with wild rice,hazelnuts and cranberries



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

With the holidays coming up I thought that I'd post some good squash recipies for those who like squash. 

7 cups of water
2 cups of wild rice
3 small acorn squash, cut in half and seeded
2 tblsp of butter
2 cups of finely chopped onions
2 tsp of crumbled dried sage leaves
2 tblsp of (FRESH) lemon juice
1/2 cup of dried cranberries
3 tblsp dried cranberries
1/2 cup of chopped toasted hazelnuts
3 tblsp chopped toasted hazelnuts
1/4 cup fresh parsley

Bring 7 cups of water and rice to a boil in heavy large saucepan. Reduce heat and cover and simmer until rice is tender, about 1hr. Drain rice to large bowel. Preheat oven to 375 degs. Oil a baking sheet and place squash cut side down on sheet. Bake until tender, about 40 mins and cool. 
Using a spoon, scopp out pulp from squash leaving a 1/4 inch thick shell, and set aside. Transfer pulp to medium bowl and reduce oven to 350 degs. Melt butter in large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onions and saute until very tender, about 15 mins. Add sage and stir 2 mins. Add rice, squash pulp, lemon juice and stir until mixed, breaking up squash pulp into smaller pieces. Mix in 1/2 cup of cranberries, 1/2 cup hazelnuts and parsley. Season with salt and pepper. Divide rice mixture among reserved squash shells and place in roasting pan. Bake squash until filling is heated through about 25 mins. Sprinkle with remaining 3 tablespoons of cranberries and 3 tablespoons hazelnuts. Serve..

This can be made 6 hours ahead of time, cover and chill.


----------

